# DOXA SUB4000T Pre-order Thread



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

_Dear members, the new age DOXA SUB has just been fully revealed to commemorate the 10th year of the return of the DOXA SUB, and as usual, we are offering our customers a special introductory price of $2290.00 + shipping on the Professional and Sharkhunter models. It is a strictly limited edition of 300 pieces._

_Diameter 47.00mm including crown protection_
_Diameter excluding the crown protection is 44.00mm._
_Lug width 22.00mm._
_Lug to lug 48.00mm._
_Height 16.00mm._
_Bezel diameter 40.80mm._
_Crown diameter 6.50mm._

_Movement: *ETA 2897* Top grade_

thank you
DOXA watches inc.


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Is there a COSC option!?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

GregNYC said:


> Is there a COSC option!?


Hi Greg, no planned as the ETA 2897 is a very accurate movement and we are using Top grade

DOXA


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Rick:
When will the pre-order thread for the version with the sapphire bezel go online? Will it be the same price? Thanks...John


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

johnk317 said:


> Rick:
> When will the pre-order thread for the version with the sapphire bezel go online? Will it be the same price? Thanks...John


Hi John, the Sapphire bezel model's prototype will be ready in January and the roll out will be in March 2011, the pre-order price is $2090.00 and the regular factory price is $2490.00

Thank you
DOXA


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

Andy, on the Sharkhunter model, is the Safe Dive in white?


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

demer03 said:


> Andy, on the Sharkhunter model, is the Safe Dive in white?


...and does it come with all white hands or with an orange minute hand?

Rob


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

demer03 said:


> Andy, on the Sharkhunter model, is the Safe Dive in white?


That will be in white.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

roberev said:


> ...and does it come with all white hands or with an orange minute han
> 
> Rob


All white hands Rob.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it possible to see the picture of the Sharkhunter model?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

ivan_seawolf said:


> Is it possible to see the picture of the Sharkhunter model?


As soon as we have one in hand we will photograph it and post in on the forum.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## dstb (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes. PLEASE post a photo of the Sharkhunter. I am ready to pre-order but I have to see a picture first. Thanks.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

dstb said:


> Yes. PLEASE post a photo of the Sharkhunter. I am ready to pre-order but I have to see a picture first. Thanks.


Hi, the Sharkhunter will be on its way to the photographer next week and as soon as pictures become available, we'll post them immediately
DÓXA


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> All white hands Rob.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy
> ...


Wahoo!

Now to decide between SS and sapphire bezels.

Rob


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> That will be in white.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply Andy...for the record, not all of us are "disappointed"....


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

Outstanding. Thanks!


----------



## AJ Brown (Nov 15, 2008)

hello, Doxa

Is the sapphire bezel black on both the Pro and Sharkhunter? Hi AJ, the sapphire bezel of the Pro will be orange with white numbers, and for the Sharkhunter black with white numbers, and on both the numbers will be lumed!

Thanks,
AJ, non-troll


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry if this question has already been covered. I would like to pre-order an Sharkhunter and have just a few questions:
1. What is the depth rating of this watch? 4000 Feet
2. Does it have a HRV like the 5000 and 1200? Yes
3. What style Dive Extender does the bracelet have? Same as the 5000T
4. What is the power reserve of the movement used? Should be 42 hours 
It looks like another DOXA winner and look forward to my new addition. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Andy has promised to try and get this information if possible. It would help some of us make a more informed decision.

As intriguing as a saphire bezel is, I've never been a fan of black bezels around an orange dial. White or silver saphire and I'm gonna have to buy more than one.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello guys, my name is Dave, and I am here to explain my intentions of how and why I participated in this forum.
I was in search of my first Doxa, and stumbled upon the announcement of the 4000T. I decided to wait for the release of info in hopes this
was my Doxa choice. I passed on a few good deals in the sales forums due to the impressions I got from the hype mounting from threads.
Due to recent events or lack of with Doxa's slow reveal program, I posted up my renditions and mock ups of the 4000T
Which have caused some confusion now that Doxa has finally released the final pics.

Doxa have taken them down, and have notified me of this. Ok, I understand. Makes sense. Wasn't my intention to confuse.

I didn't mean to cause any confusion, only show others eagerly awaiting what it may look like from all the teaser pics Doxa posted that I 
just composited together for us to see, so we didn't have to wait until mid December for Doxa's scheduled reveal.
So I apologize if I did confuse anybody by doing so.

But as it turns out, I believe Doxa is now insinuating that my intentions here were mal intended and troll like. THIS IS NOT THE CASE!
My renditions and questioning were spurned on by the lack of info being released, thus causing much anticipation and a lot of speculation. (just read the earlier posts)
I had hoped to fulfill that void and perhaps have a true, or closer idea of actual watch.
I do not like these insinuations, as they are not true.

I for one am a Doxa fan. Is it so hard to believe that I can be a fan without owning one?
I joined this forum a while back because I found this Doxa forum and loved the divers. 
I've always praised the Doxa divers, and consider a classic sub one of my grails.

The reason I do not own one yet is because, frankly, they are expensive for my budget and economy. I'm sure I"m not alone here.
I've tried to find a priced friendly Doxa for my collection but have been unsuccessful.
Some here are aware in my desire and quest for a Doxa, I fell victim to a scammer and lost $$$ due to a sale to good to be true. 
But this has not deterred my desire to still own one of the great iconic dive watches around.

I've posted here with comments and questions earlier in the year, only have have my posts deleted and moderated. ???
So, please don't say I'm a troll because I am only voicing my opinions and I'm sure many would agree with me here. 
But on the other hand others might disagree as well.

I have never bashed the Doxa product. There is no Anti Doxa Campaign as Doxa has pointed out to me thru pm.
I have no agenda.??? 
I really do like your products and believe they are made well. High regards by divers across the board.
But I do find they are mid to high end pricing, IMO, and for my budget constraints. Regardless, I save, and I'll buy.

I had suggested that Doxa take the approach similar to Apple. Have all the R&D, prototype, market research, price and release date all in place before a premature
annoucement. Once all in place launch the product, all will be seen, all can be answered, no speculation, no disappointing expectations. IMO that would be a better 
suited plan to a proper release and launch.
If you look back and read the posts since Doxa announced the 4000T. Many questions, requests, anticipation, speculation, frustration, high hopes and expectations.
All that may have be avoided in proper planning.
For example, Doxa just released the pre-order thread. Questions raised on Sharkhunter hand set colors. Pictures requested. 
How can you expect buyers to order something they have not seen and product you are not fully aware of all the specs. Kinda premature IMO.

I criticize Doxa's marketing strategy of slow playing the release of info and pics. Cloak and dagger bs IMO.
I pointed out that this type of practice, will only cause hype, anticipation, much speculation, and HIGH expectations, and if the goods are not met, 
a VERY BIG let down. All of the above was my case and I'm sure many others.
I had voiced my opinions to make Doxa aware of this,and that there were voices here who don't like it as well and i would like to suggest that for future 
releases a better suited plan please be taken.
Its been posted by others and myself, we don't like it, it does not work, please don't use it. You may or may not listen for change, but its a suggestion. 
If you search on the many forums outside of here. You will read many collectors and enthusiasts who have been turned off by the slow reveal bit and have moved on.

The only negative thing I said about the 4000t was I despised the "safe dive" and many would agree. Other than that, well done on another great dive watch.
I am somewhat let down and disappointed that this new release didn't capture my expectations. which I believe werer driven high due to "Doxa slow release program".
I'll say it again, causing
much speculation, and HIGH expectations and in turn missing the mark on capitolizing on a important event with an amazing watch. 
Please take note, I applaud your efforts and your advancements on this watch. No disrepect to this accomplishment.
I've read many posts, collectors and enthusiasts alike, who are voicing similar opinions about the use of the poor marketing plan.
IMO, this is Doxa's weak link. Every other part is top notch. 

I am a dive watch enthusiasts. I am passionate and enthusiastic about them. I have high regard for the Doxa divers. I applaud every brand who strive to
make a better product for their consumer.
Even though I may not be a serial Doxaholic collector, I will still love the classics and brand.
You may ban me here, you may ask I don't post here, and this will most probably be moderated to oblivion.
But I felt compelled to ask Doxa make a change for the better. I am a sole person voicing their opinions and observations. 
I am sure voicing my opinion here represent many others, who also feel this way.

Best regards.
Dave.


----------



## Blink982 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay so some members don't like the new watch, take it on the chin and move on. The response to the criticism has been both questionable and laughable. Forums are for expressing opinions. Doxa state that they listen to their customer base but it seems they want to pick and choose who and what they listen to. If a company is to succeed they need to understand what their customers want and listen to both positive and negative comments.

Oh and calling people aka customers names like trolls and time wasters isn't the best way to respond either. Sometimes it is better to say nothing at all. Comprende?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not sure a word exists for the official response from Doxa to those not liking the design. I'll just call it disappointing. 

For the record, I've purchased 3 watches direct from Doxa. I'm neither a troll or Doxaholic, just someone who enjoys quality watches.

Responses like this will do harm to expanding Doxa's customer base.

Frankly, I feel it to be wise if the person behind the Doxa, SA username apologizes immediately for the above post.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

This situation brings to mind a recent public tirade by the owner of a small local manufacturer on a discussion board dedicated to his product. His rant went so far as threatening to deny warranty repairs to customers that complained online about the product, and calling anyone that disagreed with him or his ideas national traitors. He alienated a lot of his customers with that, and you can bet potential customers will now think twice about buying his product.

Sure, Doxa's tongue-lashing was pretty tame in comparison, but it risks portraying the company in an unflattering light. As a recent customer and convert to the Doxa brand, I hope this sort of thing is the exception rather than the rule.

Edit to add a few more thoughts that occurred to me on my drive home:

_*Doxa: The readers of this forum are you fan-base. They WANT to spend money on your products. If you sense animosity as you unveil a new product, take it as a sign of the degree of peoples' passion for your watches. Don't let it frustrate you -- people that dislike this one will probably love the next one. Most of all, your customers want to feel good about their purchase; they don't want to get berated for voicing a dissenting opinion on a public forum. If you really don't want the bad comments along with the good, lock down the forum so only you have posting privileges.*_

*Hi Hoppes-no9,*

*Thank you for your thoughtfulness, we agree to your statement, we have been aware of it for the past 10 years, we are emotional about our product (please don't misinterpret this). The DOXA SUB itself will immediately raise emotions and will polarize on first sight, the collectors of DOXA watches are emotional about their DOXAs, and so we know exactly what it means and we know that we getting emotional ffedbacks, and we are so happy we care not just one of a hundred out there. *

*We have mentioned right at the start, that this model is a departure from the classic design, and that DOXA will continue to offer a watch for everyone who is into dive watches. We were prepared for it and never had a problem with it. Although sometimes irrelevant details in a watch will be criticized, we think a watch is a complete piece of art and not the details on it. We dont look at paintings this way , same applies to electronic devices, cars or any other industrially designed object. And at the end of the day, to those who dont like what they see, please dont bother, there sure will be something else from DOXA for you, or maybe not*

*But what we don't like and don't appreciate or understand are threads on other forums that we will not link to here they use every situation and every new DOXA release to make outrageous and unprofessional accusations and statements about DOXA, they visit the forum and totally out of context, they will make some unprofessional comment.*
*We regret that some customers feel that we are addressing them, when pointing at those trolls*
*DOXA*


----------



## Runitout (Aug 19, 2009)

I confess to being somewhat confused.

I was told the watch had a sapphire bezel. This doesn't appear to have one. It looks very much like the old models but with a different bracelet. The bezel looks like it's steel or aluminium.

Is there a source that has the details and photos of the new models and say, the 800 or 1200T, side by side? That might hep me see what the fuss is about. Thanks in advance.

I am also a bit put off by the Thoughtcrime stuff being put about on the forum. I've never seen a brand berate its customers before.


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Hi, why should this get deleted, in the previous posts DOXA said, those who rant and have actually never been her before and will disappear after they finished, those have their agendas, as in every post DOXA makes, we say that constructive criticism is absolutely welcome, but cynism, sarcasm and inappropriate language aren't.*
> 
> *DOXA*


It was just a hunch since some of my previous posts here have been deleted due to "adverse" comments about the company and/or product. Frankly, it's refreshing to see that many of these "critical" posts are being left unmolested by the mods. It's the way it should be...frank and straight-forward discussions about a brand many of us care about.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

hoppes-no9 said:


> This situation brings to mind a recent public tirade by the owner of a small local manufacturer on a discussion board dedicated to his product. His rant went so far as threatening to deny warranty repairs to customers that complained online about the product, and calling anyone that disagreed with him or his ideas national traitors. He alienated a lot of his customers with that, and you can bet potential customers will now think twice about buying his product.
> 
> Sure, Doxa's tongue-lashing was pretty tame in comparison, but it risks portraying the company in an unflattering light. As a recent customer and convert to the Doxa brand, I hope this sort of thing is the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> ...


*Dear members*

*We appologize sincerely if any of your are considering any of DOXAs statement is pointing towards you in particular or towards any other fellow members. *

*The whole new model discussion is getting so emotional and heated up and maybe the list below could clarify, sorry for being sometimes sarcastic,*

_*1. if you are disappointed with DOXA watches , people at DOXA, DOXAs statements on the forum, you are not a troll and we definitely take your critics seriously, and we think time has proven that we do.*_
*2. if you are a DOXA customer and expressing your opinion or that you had a different expectation of a product, you are not a troll and your most welcome to do so*
*3. if you are interested in DOXA in general but don't own and wont own one, you are not a troll*
*4. if you are a regular forum visitor, and use appropriate language in your posts, you are not a troll*
*5. if you are a one-time visitor and you are using appropriate language in your posts, you are not a troll*
*6. if have just visited this forum for the first time and are not happy with anything about DOXA, you are not a troll*

*But,*

*1. if you accuse DOXA of manufacturing cheap watches and bracelets, and visit the forum on the release day, to mention this, then you could be one*
*2. if you accuse DOXA of whatever, that is entirely out of context of the current discussion, and just visit the forum to mention this, then you could be one*
*3. if you are a manufacturer or have $50 worth watches manufactured to sell them for +$500.00, and are visiting the forum to criticize DOXA products or business attitudes and ethics, then you are basically not welcome and you are definitely one*
*4. if you lack business ethics and join the forum to attack your competitors, then you are not welcome here*

*If you are none of the above, then you are definitely not a troll*

*We hope the above clarifies whom the statements made were aimed at, unfotunately the majority does not notice those subtle attacks that are packed into posts starting "I like DOXA" But.......*

*DOXA*​


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I'm not sure a word exists for the official response from Doxa to those not liking the design. I'll just call it disappointing.
> 
> For the record, I've purchased 3 watches direct from Doxa. I'm neither a troll or Doxaholic, just someone who enjoys quality watches.
> 
> ...


*Dear members*

*We appologize sincerely if any of your are considering any of DOXAs statement is pointing towards you in particular or towards any other fellow members. *

*The whole new model discussion is getting so emotional and heated up and maybe the list below could clarify, sorry for being sometimes sarcastic,*

_*1. if you are disappointed with DOXA watches , people at DOXA, DOXAs statements on the forum, you are not a troll and we definitely take your critics seriously, and we think time has proven that we do.*_
*2. if you are a DOXA customer and expressing your opinion or that you had a different expectation of a product, you are not a troll and your most welcome to do so*
*3. if you are interested in DOXA in general but don't own and wont own one, you are not a troll*
*4. if you are a regular forum visitor, and use appropriate language in your posts, you are not a troll*
*5. if you are a one-time visitor and you are using appropriate language in your posts, you are not a troll*
*6. if have just visited this forum for the first time and are not happy with anything about DOXA, you are not a troll*

*But,*

*1. if you accuse DOXA of manufacturing cheap watches and bracelets, and visit the forum on the release day, to mention this, then you could be one*
*2. if you accuse DOXA of whatever, that is entirely out of context of the current discussion, and just visit the forum to mention this, then you could be one*
*3. if you are a manufacturer or have $50 worth watches manufactured to sell them for +$500.00, and are visiting the forum to criticize DOXA products or business attitudes and ethics, then you are basically not welcome and you are definitely one*
*4. if you lack business ethics and join the forum to attack your competitors, then you are not welcome here*

*If you are none of the above, then you are definitely not a troll*

*We hope the above clarifies whom the statements made were aimed at, unfotunately the majority does not notice those subtle attacks that are packed into posts starting "I like DOXA" But.......*

*DOXA*​


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxa -- I am definately interested in one of the 4000T Sharkhunters. I do not want to miss the intro price, but also don't want to order with the standard bezel, without first seeing at least a concept drawing of what the sapphire bezel will look like. Would it be possible to get a look at what to expect with the sapphire bezel? Thanks for your hard work and quality watches.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Runitout said:


> I confess to being somewhat confused.
> 
> I was told the watch had a sapphire bezel. This doesn't appear to have one. It looks very much like the old models but with a different bracelet. The bezel looks like it's steel or aluminium.
> 
> ...


Hi,

We are currently working on some side by side photos to help show the differences. There indeed will be a second unveiling in a few weeks of the sapphire bezel SUB4000T's.

We are not berating our customers, only those posters who only seem to make posts (always in the negative) when we unveil a new model. You can usually tell by their post counts. We would be happy to discuss the likes and dislikes of any poster as long as it is done in a civil manner, and for the betterment of the product.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

jrpcid79 said:


> Doxa -- I am definately interested in one of the 4000T Sharkhunters. I do not want to miss the intro price, but also don't want to order with the standard bezel, without first seeing at least a concept drawing of what the sapphire bezel will look like. Would it be possible to get a look at what to expect with the sapphire bezel? Thanks for your hard work and quality watches.


 Hi Randy,

The intro price will stay in effect on the sapphire models after a photo is released. We would not make you decide on the model without letting you see what it will look like.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm neither a DOXA customer nor basher. DOXA watches don't appeal to me personally, but I know a lot of people like them, and that's great. I harbor no ill will toward anyone, but was drawn to this thread due to the interesting conversation coming from the company itself. I have seen a lot of complaints about the DOXA releases here and in other forums. I think the reason you see so much of this is that there are truly people who don't like how that is done, combined with the fact that you will never see someone post a comment about how much they love the process, or that they are ok with it, unless they are responding to those that don't like it.

What is interesting to me is to see the company giving so much time and effort to tear down those who they feel are out to spread bad feelings about the product and talk bad about the company. It seems that if these folks really aren't experts or talking from experience, that the best thing to do is simply ignore them and display your product and let that speak for itself. Spending time tearing them down gives them validity. Those on these forums know when they see someone who is just coming on to cause trouble. That's part of this communication venue. There's no need to call that out to anyone. I think discounting anyone's opinion, regardless of how valid it may actually be, is something that happens often between some forum members, but if you are representing a company that is producing a solid product, is a waste of time.

Just my opinion. The clarifications and apologies seem to just call more attention to the issue, which seems silly to me. Stick to producing a good watch, releasing solid product, and let the product speak for itself. Take all opinions, both positive and negative, with a grain of salt and be willing to see others' perceptions as their reality. Decide what to take as feedback and implement that in your product if you feel it is productive, and ignore the rest. Take the high road and stick to what you do best - producing what seem to be very nice watches with passionate customers. Decide what you are going to do and how you are going to do it, and stay the course. No need to explain yourself or attempt to explain others.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

vmmvmmm said:


> I'm neither a DOXA customer nor basher. DOXA watches don't appeal to me personally, but I know a lot of people like them, and that's great. I harbor no ill will toward anyone, but was drawn to this thread due to the interesting conversation coming from the company itself. I have seen a lot of complaints about the DOXA releases here and in other forums. I think the reason you see so much of this is that there are truly people who don't like how that is done, combined with the fact that you will never see someone post a comment about how much they love the process, or that they are ok with it, unless they are responding to those that don't like it.
> 
> What is interesting to me is to see the company giving so much time and effort to tear down those who they feel are out to spread bad feelings about the product and talk bad about the company. It seems that if these folks really aren't experts or talking from experience, that the best thing to do is simply ignore them and display your product and let that speak for itself. Spending time tearing them down gives them validity. Those on these forums know when they see someone who is just coming on to cause trouble. That's part of this communication venue. There's no need to call that out to anyone. I think discounting anyone's opinion, regardless of how valid it may actually be, is something that happens often between some forum members, but if you are representing a company that is producing a solid product, is a waste of time.
> 
> Just my opinion. The clarifications and apologies seem to just call more attention to the issue, which seems silly to me. Stick to producing a good watch, releasing solid product, and let the product speak for itself. Take all opinions, both positive and negative, with a grain of salt and be willing to see others' perceptions as their reality. Decide what to take as feedback and implement that in your product if you feel it is productive, and ignore the rest. Take the high road and stick to what you do best - producing what seem to be very nice watches with passionate customers. Decide what you are going to do and how you are going to do it, and stay the course. No need to explain yourself or attempt to explain others.


Thank you for your comments, you do indeed make a valid point.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Andy-- Looking forward to it!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

vmmvmmm -- very good points. 

In my experience, the regular posters are very good at ratting out (or ignoring) trolls without the intervention of mods or sponsors.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

jrpcid79 said:


> Doxa -- I am definately interested in one of the 4000T Sharkhunters. I do not want to miss the intro price, but also don't want to order with the standard bezel, without first seeing at least a concept drawing of what the sapphire bezel will look like. Would it be possible to get a look at what to expect with the sapphire bezel? Thanks for your hard work and quality watches.


We hope to get a photo of the sapphire bezel model posted as soon as possible. As soon as we get a prototype ready

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello all...New to the world of Doxa and will not rest until I get myself a sub...

Was planning on making the purchase on a 1200T but now that I've stumbled into this thread I may have to wait it out to see how this Sapphire Bezel turns out...

Just wondering if the price point is going to change for the 1200T or even the standard pre order 4000T before the 4000T Sapphire Bezel gets revealed...Probably already answered somewhere in here I'm sure...Either way Doxa is going to be my new brand, I can already tell...


----------



## whitecopper (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW! That sounded like it was a long time brewing that finally found the right forum to vent. I'm a relatively new DOXA lover of both old and new and frankly, you'll find these "types" at every stop. Some ignore; some give them the time of day, and as always, it gets boring and fades. Take the "High Road", DOXA!; you have a solid fan base that really gives you the upper hand to ignore and allow the "faithful" to silence the ignorant critics that pay-not but will not shut-up...  I'm with you for the long haul evidenced by inventory.



DOXA S.A. said:


> *Hi and thank you, we appreciate your, and every genuine DOXA fan's opinion,*
> 
> *in fact nobody is disappointed, except for a few trolls and some timewasters, people who are complaining about everything from DOXA to the people at DOXA, the quality, the hands to the movement etc.. also about a slow reveal and about a + or - sign are not DOXA customers and they are here, either with their own agendas, or just to waste your precious time, DOXA customers and those who are genuinely interested in DOXA watches have posted their opinions, likes and dislikes without the rant, which we totally respect. It is a pity though to see this keeps happening every time DOXA releases a new model. This time we will track everyone down who is coming just to bash and hope they are doing somebody else a favor.*
> 
> ...


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

SUB4000T orders will start shipping tomorrow December 15th!

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## jthap (Feb 28, 2008)

As the orders are now shipping, have I missed the photo of the 4000T Sharkhunter?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

jthap said:


> As the orders are now shipping, have I missed the photo of the 4000T Sharkhunter?


No, photos should be coming soon. We just have not got them from the photographer yet

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## jthap (Feb 28, 2008)

Great! Just wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything...definitely looking forward to it!

Thanks.

John


----------



## dstb (Jun 22, 2010)

With all respect I would like to ask Doxa if they can provide a time estimate (as specific as possible) of when the new Sharkhunter photos will be posted. I believe a post somewhere in here indicated it might be this week. I'd like to make a pre-order but will not until I see the photos. Any additional clarity on this issue would be appreciated.


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

You can't please everyone all the time. 

There are plenty of posters who think that Doxa watches should remain tiny, cute little things with hard to read lumes just because that's the way it was back in the 1960s and 1970s.

There were plenty of complaints when the 5000T came out. There were complaints when the 1200T came out. Let them complain. I like the 5000T and I like this new 4000T. I am not rooted in the past. I like the new Rolex Submariner just fine too.

Onward and forward, Doxa, SA!!!

If I were to be a good boy for the rest of the year, what are the chances of either a turquoise dial 5000T or turquoise dial 4000T going to be available for 2011? Please don't make me go buy the new Rolex Submariner in green.


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

fnfalman said:


> There are plenty of posters who think that Doxa watches should remain tiny, cute little things with hard to read lumes just because that's the way it was back in the 1960s and 1970s.


Don't be diss'in my vintage....them's fight'in words, Clem....


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

What's the status of the Sharkie Photo? It was supposed to be photographed in mid-December!


----------



## stfraw (Jan 12, 2011)

...


----------



## cubanmexican (Sep 14, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi John, the Sapphire bezel model's prototype will be ready in January and the roll out will be in March 2011, the pre-order price is $2090.00 and the regular factory price is $2490.00
> 
> Thank you
> DOXA


that the one for me!!!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Any pics?


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Any idea when we might see the sapphire bezel? Did DOXA abandon the concept?



DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> We hope to get a photo of the sapphire bezel model posted as soon as possible. As soon as we get a prototype ready
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy
> ...


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

jrpcid79 said:


> Any idea when we might see the sapphire bezel? Did DOXA abandon the concept?


It has been delayed until the Fall. I am not sure if they ever even made a sapphire bezel yet.


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Just wondering if we have any pictures of the saphire bezel. And is this introductory pricing still available for this new release? I noticed the link(s) still work from the first page...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Harp32Wil said:


> When will the pre-order thread for the version with the sapphire bezel go online? Will it be the same price? Thanks...John


The sapphire bezel 4000T went on sale as a pre-order back in July: https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/major-4000t-sapphire-model-news-563507.html

There was some talk of expanding the 2011 production to more than the originally anticipated quantity because of higher-than-expected demand. You should try the purchase link on the other thread and/or email Andy to inquire about availability. Since the watches were supposed to start shipping next month, you might be too late.

Rob


----------

